# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  لقطات و أهداف اليوم السادس باليورو :كرواتيا * ألمانيا + النمسا*بولندا

## أميرة قوس النصر

كرواتيا * ألمانيا

يورو 2008 - المجموعة الثانية

الخميس 12 حزيران 2008

على ملعب

W?rthersee, Klagenfurt


حكم المباراة

Franck De Bleeckere (Bel)



فيديو قبل المباراة


توقع PES 2008 للمباراة

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2045543



تقديم للمباراة

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2045939


النشيد الوطني للفريقين

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046016


الأهداف

الهدف الاول لكرواتيا - سارنا

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046052


الهدف الثاني لكرواتيا - اوليتش 61

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046115




الهدف الاول لالمانيا - بودولسكي

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046129




اللقطات و المهارات

هجمة خطيرة لكرواتيا من كرانكار

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046055


ضربة حرة خطيرة من بالاك *32

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046064


كرة راسية من ميتزيلدر

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046069

تصد ليمان لانفراد لكرواتيا * 42

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046075


هدف ملغى لالمانيا *44

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046076


تسديدة خطيرة من كرواتيا 50

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046104


تسديدة شوازينتايغر 71

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046122


بطاقة حمراء لشفازينتايغر *90

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2046154
[IMG]http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/6...5a162ebkf4.png[/IMG]

النمسا x بولندا

يورو 2008 - المجموعة الثانية

الخميس 12 حزيران 2008

على ملعب

ارنست هابل



فيديو قبل المباراة


توقع PES 2008 للمباراة 

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2045610


الأهداف

الهدف الأول لبولندا - روجر 30"

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046349

الهدف الأول للنمسا - فاستيش ر.ج 90+3

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046510


اللقطات

تسديدة بعيدة من ايفانتزتش 6"

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046290

فرصة خطيرة تضيع من هارنك 11"

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046303

فرصة أخرى خطيرة ضائعة من هارنك 14"

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046316

فرصة هدف محقق تضيع من لينز 16"

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046321

فرصة خطيرة من سمولاريك 51"

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046425


فرصتين خطيرتين لبولندا 63"

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046441

تسديدة صاروخية من كريزينوفيك 68"

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046460



و إليكم هذا الفيديو المميز

جميع أهداف اليوم السادس: المجموعة الثانية - يورو 2008 - أهداف مباراتي ألمانيا * كرواتيا و النمسا * بولندا - 12 حزيران 2008

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2046610


أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابكم[IMG]http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/9...header3sf2.png[/IMG]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مجهود كبير مشكورة مها
والحمد لله انها المانيا خسرت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## روان

شكرا مها ..تقديم ومجهود حلو كتير

----------

